# Best BBG online!



## qwik (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been playing this game for over 3 years, its a browser-based war game where you build a base, you can attack other players from all across the world, join groups of other players and help eachother out....its a really fun game, the game was just bought by new owners so they are improving it everyday, there is over 20k players! its a really great game, check it out guys

Secrets Of War - For the players, By the players

^thats my referal link, please use me as a referal if you sign up..


----------

